# Indian PCC



## May_175 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

I have lodged my online application for 175 on 29th May (for me and my husband).

Currently i am on work visa 457 and working in Australia. I got my AFP done and also the Indian PCC from Melbourne.

Similarly my Husband needs to obtain his PCC from India. He is currently living in Noida, as a result he went to the Ghaziabad Passport Office to ask for PCC. The senior officer there rejected to issue the PCC because 1) The Spouse Name is not included in the PCC (as passport was made before marriage) and 2. Because the address now he is living at is diff from the permanent office.

My husband said that he has the marriage certificate and all residential proofs for the current address, but the thickhead  official is not ready to give the PCC instead he is asking to get the passport renewed to get PCC. :hurt:

We finally made up our mind to get the passport renewed, but the normal application for passport renewal will take 3-4 months, if we go for tatkal then we are not able to get the appointment since last three weeks :hurt:

Can anyone help please and suggest wat to do now :confused2:


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I totally understand your dilemma ..
Even we got stuck bcoz of this idiotic and nonsensical rule...
The govt has recruited Knuckleheads who make these stupid rules..




May_175 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my online application for 175 on 29th May (for me and my husband).
> 
> ...


----------



## May_175 (Aug 8, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> I totally understand your dilemma ..
> Even we got stuck bcoz of this idiotic and nonsensical rule...
> The govt has recruited Knuckleheads who make these stupid rules..


Hi,

Thanks fro replying. Really these officers have no brains...my husband even tried explaining him the situation, but he did not listen to anything. 

What did u do then?


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Why don't you try to reach out to some agents and get Thatkal done thru' them? I firmly started believing that in India short cut is always considered as the right approach and being sincere/ straight fwd are considered incorrect in govt offices  sad but true.

i can only pity your case as i had to undergo different kind of attitude from Indian consulate authorities in the country i reside now 

Kaash.. koi inko sabak sikhaye....:boxing: !!



May_175 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks fro replying. Really these officers have no brains...my husband even tried explaining him the situation, but he did not listen to anything.
> 
> What did u do then?


----------



## May_175 (Aug 8, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> Why don't you try to reach out to some agents and get Thatkal done thru' them? I firmly started believing that in India short cut is always considered as the right approach and being sincere/ straight fwd are considered incorrect in govt offices  sad but true.
> 
> i can only pity your case as i had to undergo different kind of attitude from Indian consulate authorities in the country i reside now
> 
> Kaash.. koi inko sabak sikhaye....:boxing: !!


Yeah true.....we have anlysed i think i have 4 options now.....willl exrcise the one that suits us more:

1. All problem began when my husband filled my name in the spouse name column.
This time we will try by leaving it blank :eyebrows:no spouse name no problem 

2. My husband has dependant 457 visa. I will call him to aus...apply for PCC in AUS and he will get it like i got mine :eyebrows:

3. Apply for passport renewal by normal application 

4. Apply for passport renewal in tatkaal 

We already tried the agents also....no success 

i hate these government officials...:boxing:

Hope i can get the PCC :confused2:


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

> This time we will try by leaving it blank :eyebrows:no spouse name no problem


Thats what I was gonna suggest you to do...
Go ahead and do it..those idiots will not know anything...Trust me


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

Actually, for PCC, proof of marriage certificate is needed for dependent spouse. For my wife, it was needed but for me it was not. I carried with me the copy the marriage certificate with me and the TCS personal (new Pune passport office) removed it and just took company letter (for address proof), bank statement (with bank stamp).....and copy of company id.

As my passport issued was not from pune, they did the police verification where I stayed (more than a year) and so it took around 3-4 weeks for PCC else you can get the PCC same day. One of the person who came with me for PCC (who had Pune passport), got the PCC same day........

Please check going to passport office and talk to another person...if that helps....


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

vnainaus said:


> Actually, for PCC, proof of marriage certificate is needed for dependent spouse. For my wife, it was needed but for me it was not. I carried with me the copy the marriage certificate with me and the TCS personal (new Pune passport office) removed it and just took company letter (for address proof), bank statement (with bank stamp).....and copy of company id.
> 
> As my passport issued was not from pune, they did the police verification where I stayed (more than a year) and so it took around 3-4 weeks for PCC else you can get the PCC same day. One of the person who came with me for PCC (who had Pune passport), got the PCC same day........
> 
> Please check going to passport office and talk to another person...if that helps....


Ok, so i will be in the same situation. Here is what we have
1) My name appears as spouse on my wife's renewed passport (we got it in july).
2) My passport does not have my wife's name on it for obvious reasons that it was issued before marriage and there has been no need to renew it.

So in my case should i just go ahead and leave the spouse's name blank in the PCC application?
And should my wife fill in the same since she has my name endorsed on her passport?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi everybody! 
I have query here. My name, as entered in my wife's passport is, Surname first followed by First Name. Also my wife's name as entered in my passport in one letter short, although it should not affect the overall pronunciation. Do such issues matter. From what appears in this Thread, it seems it does. Any comments please.

Cheers!


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear abt ur problem... I know in India these things are really frustrating..
We had applied for passport renewal and got the same under Normal application in some 2 weeks time that too without the agent. I would suggest u to try this option too. Just be sure to carry the correct documents.

Moreover with government work LUCK is the key factor 



May_175 said:


> Yeah true.....we have anlysed i think i have 4 options now.....willl exrcise the one that suits us more:
> 
> 1. All problem began when my husband filled my name in the spouse name column.
> This time we will try by leaving it blank :eyebrows:no spouse name no problem
> ...


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

prgopala said:


> Ok, so i will be in the same situation. Here is what we have
> 1) My name appears as spouse on my wife's renewed passport (we got it in july).
> 2) My passport does not have my wife's name on it for obvious reasons that it was issued before marriage and there has been no need to renew it.
> 
> ...


Go for your PCC alone.i.e. without your wife initially and do not write any name.

After 2-3 days ask your wife to go for PCC and with your name mentioned.

This should work .

-Melbourne


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

You can try that..... I find it bit wiered as if names of both is needed then why do you need to apply 2 different PCC, one for husband and another for wife....many people take advantage of situation just creating unnecessary problems. Again, PCC according to me is for the person and so all the documents needed are for that person only..... that what happened for my case.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, 
I have a similar query. Currently residing in Dubai, I wanted to apply for PCC from UAE and India now, as I am going on a short vacation to India next month. 
But someone said to me that its better to apply for Indian PCC after coming back from India as the PCC becomes invalid if I apply first and then travel to India. 
I am in a kinda optionless situation now. I cannot avoid my travel. I do not have my CO allocated yet, but all the June applicants are getting the CO allocated now(175), so crossing fingers that it might be anytime now. 
Two questions basically. - have anyone gone through this situation?, Shall I apply for PCC in UAE and India now and after two weeks I will get it. I am planning to travel to India by 3rd of Sept 2012. And return by 30-Sept-2012. In that case, even if the CO is allocated I can send them via email, without having to travel back to UAE just for applying the PCCs. 
All advices and suggestions welcome..


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

May_175 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my online application for 175 on 29th May (for me and my husband).
> 
> ...


Hi may 
I know this must be very frustrating.... Can't say about ghaziabad but been having a similar problem in hyderabad... Today we went to the regional passport officer to check how to get an appointment and they showed us a circular that says for tatkal for new and reissue passports the rule from 01 aug 2012 says they don't require an appointment but you have to show proof of why you need a passport in a hurry ( you can show proof of application to diac) and go to PSK between 9am to 11 am and directly submit.... Now I only hope this rule applies for all india....assuming it would. All the best

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am from bangalore... Got my PCC done today...wanted to share my experience.

For people who want to get PCC done from Bangalore no need to take an appointment(for others, you can call the PSK customer care and confirm) ...u can go to PSK office and get the PCC.

If the current address and the address in the passport is same then the process is very simple... For me it was same... so got the PCC on the spot(in a matter of 1hr) the process is very streamlined and easy.
Just fill the application form...take two copies of it, PP photo copy and original PP and Rs 500..thats its... shld get it on the spot...

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## May_175 (Aug 8, 2012)

jas131 said:


> I am from bangalore... Got my PCC done today...wanted to share my experience.
> 
> For people who want to get PCC done from Bangalore no need to take an appointment(for others, you can call the PSK customer care and confirm) ...u can go to PSK office and get the PCC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. I got a case officer assigned on 14th August. Only piece of document missing now is the Indian PCC for my husband. 

We have found an agent who will help us to get the document quickly (20-25) days. Fingers crossed. Hope it works :noidea:


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

If you husband in India... if yes then y do u need to go to an agent...
after PSK setup things have become so easy... I would recommend you to do it urself 


May_175 said:


> Thanks for replying. I got a case officer assigned on 14th August. Only piece of document missing now is the Indian PCC for my husband.
> 
> We have found an agent who will help us to get the document quickly (20-25) days. Fingers crossed. Hope it works :noidea:


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

jas131 said:


> I am from bangalore... Got my PCC done today...wanted to share my experience.
> 
> For people who want to get PCC done from Bangalore no need to take an appointment(for others, you can call the PSK customer care and confirm) ...u can go to PSK office and get the PCC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post. 

I got my renewed passport on may from Bangalore which is having my wife name also but her passport is from Cochin. Can we both apply it from Bangalore or i needto get it from bangalore and she from cochin..

any idea on this...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> Thanks for this post.
> 
> I got my renewed passport on may from Bangalore which is having my wife name also but her passport is from Cochin. Can we both apply it from Bangalore or i needto get it from bangalore and she from cochin..
> 
> any idea on this...


Both of you can apply at Bangalore. You'll get it the same day. However, for your wife the B'lore PO will 1) get clearance from Kochi and 2) Do a Police verification at B'lore
before issue of PCC. This obviously will take some time, may be 2-3 weeks.

A better idea is for your wife to apply for PCC at Kochi. They'll issue it the same day (provided it was not issued under Tatkal etc originally, in which case they'll have to complete the police verification)

Good Luck and Cheers!


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

destinationaustralia said:


> Both of you can apply at Bangalore. You'll get it the same day. However, for your wife the B'lore PO will 1) get clearance from Kochi and 2) Do a Police verification at B'lore
> before issue of PCC. This obviously will take some time, may be 2-3 weeks.
> 
> A better idea is for your wife to apply for PCC at Kochi. They'll issue it the same day (provided it was not issued under Tatkal etc originally, in which case they'll have to complete the police verification)
> ...


Thats kool, i will apply from Bangalore and she will do it from Kochi. 

is PCC is a letter or they will stamp in the passport?


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

May_175 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my online application for 175 on 29th May (for me and my husband).
> 
> ...


I am not sure if you aware that in order to add spouse name in the passport you do not necessarily need to renew your passport. Instead you can opt for miscellaneous consular service that allows spouse name to be entered into your existing passport. It is entered as a notation on one of the pages in your passport. I am not sure how long or how much it costs in India because I have never used this service in India. Have tried at the overseas Indian embassy and the process is a breeze and usually take 2 working days. It's quite simple and straightforward process. I would suggest you to approach the local passport office and ask them about this option. Irrespective of using an agent or broker, it is best to have the spouse name added onto the passport and this is faster and cheaper option.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

speedyv9 said:


> I am not sure if you aware that in order to add spouse name in the passport you do not necessarily need to renew your passport. Instead you can opt for miscellaneous consular service that allows spouse name to be entered into your existing passport. It is entered as a notation on one of the pages in your passport. I am not sure how long or how much it costs in India because I have never used this service in India. Have tried at the overseas Indian embassy and the process is a breeze and usually take 2 working days. It's quite simple and straightforward process. I would suggest you to approach the local passport office and ask them about this option. Irrespective of using an agent or broker, it is best to have the spouse name added onto the passport and this is faster and cheaper option.


This was the case once upon a time. As per the latest regulations in India miscellaneous services such as change of name, addition of spouse's name etc entails issue of afresh passport. So the OP would be issued a fresh passport if entry of spouse's name is sought. Check this out from the passport website 

Re-issue

For General: Fees Rs. 1,000/-
a) Fill-in Form 1

b) Fill-in two personal particulars forms; if you have stayed more than at one address during the last one year, fill-in those many set of personal forms 1.

c) Provide proof of residence; Pl. submit one more proof of residence if ration card is provided.

d) Submit photocopy of old passport (First 4 pages and last 4 pages including ECNR page).

e) Submit old passport and get it cancelled and take back the cancelled passport.

*If you are applying for reissue after marriage (i.e. your passport presently does not contain spouse name), you need two additional documents:
*
i) Marriage Certificate/Joint Affidavit (Annedure-D);
ii) Husband/Wife’s passport copy


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

I am staying in HK and i wish to travel to India. My CO is already allocated and all necessary formalities (documents/ PCC/ Medicals) are done from my end.

I read somewhere that PCC might become VOID if i travel before the grant. Is this true? Can someone clarify on this please? I hope it shouldn't be a problem once CO changes the status to MET/ finalized or something like that. Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> I am staying in HK and i wish to travel to India. My CO is already allocated and all necessary formalities (documents/ PCC/ Medicals) are done from my end.
> 
> I read somewhere that PCC might become VOID if i travel before the grant. Is this true? Can someone clarify on this please? I hope it shouldn't be a problem once CO changes the status to MET/ finalized or something like that. Please correct me if i am wrong.


hei pandaaram,
whats the status? Did u get pcc did u travel to india? Was there a problem? Let us knw whats happening?


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> hei pandaaram,
> whats the status? Did u get pcc did u travel to india? Was there a problem? Let us knw whats happening?


Didn't travel - waiting for HK Pcc. Need 3 weeks time for it !!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

melbourne said:


> Go for your PCC alone.i.e. without your wife initially and do not write any name.
> 
> After 2-3 days ask your wife to go for PCC and with your name mentioned.
> 
> ...




Thanks melbourne. As advised i went for my pcc as single applicant and got it.within an hour


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

prgopala said:


> Thanks melbourne. As advised i went for my pcc as single applicant and got it.within an hour


I am glad it worked .


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

melbourne said:


> I am glad it worked .


Have another problem now. As explained my wife has a tatkal passport issued in june. But the police verification for the same is not yet completed, i mean no policeman has yet turned up at my residence. So i was wondering will it be a good idea to go for her PCC now or rather i visit the police station first and ask them to clear the verification from their end and then once they upload the info to PP office then i go and get the PCC?
What say guys?


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Have another problem now. As explained my wife has a tatkal passport issued in june. But the police verification for the same is not yet completed, i mean no policeman has yet turned up at my residence. So i was wondering will it be a good idea to go for her PCC now or rather i visit the police station first and ask them to clear the verification from their end and then once they upload the info to PP office then i go and get the PCC?
> What say guys?


The PCC is done based on the verification that happens during the issue of passport. I suggest you first get the verification done from your local police station. You can directly contact the officer who is responsible for verifying the passport address (I have got that done couple of times now for my cousins). He will visit your address and clear the police check. Only when the police verification is completed, the PCC application will be accepted. Orelse, it will just be a waste of time roaming around the PSKs.

Cheers.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I've come to know that there have been changes in rules for PCC since Aug 2012 and these are,
1) PCC cannot be applied for, other than from the address in the passport.
2) Applicant need to actually stay at the address mentioned
3) In case of change of residence, passport with change of address needs to be applied for first and only then PCC would be issued

I checked the passport website; but there are no information about these changes.

Anybody who has applied/received PCC in Aug/Sep out there who can confirm the above please.
Also would a new passport after submission of EOI, IELTS, Assessment etc require any formalities to be done in the EOI? 

Cheers!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Hello everybody,
> I've come to know that there have been changes in rules for PCC since Aug 2012 and these are,
> 1) PCC cannot be applied for, other than from the address in the passport.
> 2) Applicant need to actually stay at the address mentioned
> ...


Hi I read int his forum fe wdays ago in the thread Trouble with Pune PCC.. One person whose address in passport is of chennai managed to get PCCin bangalore in 2 or 3 working days.

Please check that forum.. Even Now I am entering the same boat, Passport re issue , PCC, Infant Passport.. lots of barriers ahead!!!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi I read int his forum fe wdays ago in the thread Trouble with Pune PCC.. One person whose address in passport is of chennai managed to get PCCin bangalore in 2 or 3 working days.
> 
> Please check that forum.. Even Now I am entering the same boat, Passport re issue , PCC, Infant Passport.. lots of barriers ahead!!!


There are more hurdles that i would like to point out so that you can pre-plan it.
If you re-issue a passport then you would have to first complete the police verification for the new passport. This would the same process that you might have followed for your current passport i.e. visit the police station, bribe them to get the file moving etc etc.
Only after this file reaches the passport office can you go to the PSK and get a PCC on this passport.
So plan for it. If you apply for re-issue then follow up with your local police station whether the file has reached there or not and get the police verification completed first so that PCC will be a breeze.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

I have created and uploaded my form for Indian PCC, now when i go to manage appointment it says no appointments available, Can we take a print out of the application and walk-in straight at PSK without an appointment.

Also, I haven't uploaded any documents, can someone please help what documents needs to be uploaded ( my present add is same as on passport).

Would I be able to book an appointment only after I upload the docs??:confused2:

Thanks


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have created and uploaded my form for Indian PCC, now when i go to manage appointment it says no appointments available, Can we take a print out of the application and walk-in straight at PSK without an appointment.
> 
> ...


You can walk in without an appointment between 9-11 am . Also you don't have to upload any doc just carry printouts if everything
All the best


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have created and uploaded my form for Indian PCC, now when i go to manage appointment it says no appointments available, Can we take a print out of the application and walk-in straight at PSK without an appointment.
> 
> ...


no need of appointment. Just walk in early morning to the PSK. And only passport photocopy and passport is required for the same if your current address and passport address is same.


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

I have a question regarding PCC... My address on the passport is same as where i reside. However, my passport was issued in 2007.

Will i get my PCC in a couple of hours like everyone whose address is same as on the passport or will the police verification happen again.

Reagrds,
Karan


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding PCC... My address on the passport is same as where i reside. However, my passport was issued in 2007.
> 
> ...


you will get it in couple of hours. just make sure you reach the PSK early morning so that you are not stuck in the queue with the passport applicants. After you get the token then it should not take you more than an hour to get the PCC.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

prgopala said:


> no need of appointment. Just walk in early morning to the PSK. And only passport photocopy and passport is required for the same if your current address and passport address is same.[/QUOTE
> 
> thanks for your reply prgopala, can u please tell me do I just have to take photo copies of 1st and the last page of the passport or all the visa and immigration stamps as well??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rks890 said:


> prgopala said:
> 
> 
> > no need of appointment. Just walk in early morning to the PSK. And only passport photocopy and passport is required for the same if your current address and passport address is same.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

prgopala said:


> you will get it in couple of hours. just make sure you reach the PSK early morning so that you are not stuck in the queue with the passport applicants. After you get the token then it should not take you more than an hour to get the PCC.


Thnx for confirming... I was worried coz i read somewhere if the passport is issued more than 2 years ago then the police verification is conducted again for the PCC... Hence, i might not get it hand to hand...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

karansuper said:


> Thnx for confirming... I was worried coz i read somewhere if the passport is issued more than 2 years ago then the police verification is conducted again for the PCC... Hence, i might not get it hand to hand...


My PP was issued in 2005  i got it in a hours time


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

There does not seem to be any fixed process or guidelines as far as issuing PCC is concerned. My wife and myself, both had passports issued from Hyderabad in 2006 and are currently staying in Noida(for the past 2 years). My wife got her PCC on the spot from PSK while for me a police verification has been initiated 

In addition I have been strongly advised to get a new passport as my appearance has changed somewhat(this in spite of pointing out that i have been issued visas from multiple countries and travelling to four countries in the past year on the same passport) 

Now I am in a dilemma- if I go to collect the PCC on the same passport, they(PSK) may deny stating the change in appearance, on the other hand, if I apply for a new passport, do not know how long will it take.

-Mayur


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There does not seem to be any fixed process or guidelines as far as issuing PCC is concerned. My wife and myself, both had passports issued from Hyderabad in 2006 and are currently staying in Noida(for the past 2 years). My wife got her PCC on the spot from PSK while for me a police verification has been initiated
> 
> ...


This is a new input indeed. 

So PCC can be issued on the spot even if it is from another Passport Office/ State.

It all seems to depend on the whims of the Officials.

Cheers!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> This is a new input indeed.
> 
> So PCC can be issued on the spot even if it is from another Passport Office/ State.
> 
> ...


Now even i think it is at the official's mood and discretion. Just bribed the policeman last friday so that he sends my wife's passport police verification ASAP to the passport office and i can then go for her PCC. Since introduction of PSK its quite difficult to influence the PP officers directly. Else i would not even had gone to the police station. I would have paid money directly to the officer who issue PCC.


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Now even i think it is at the official's mood and discretion. Just bribed the policeman last friday so that he sends my wife's passport police verification ASAP to the passport office and i can then go for her PCC. Since introduction of PSK its quite difficult to influence the PP officers directly. Else i would not even had gone to the police station. I would have paid money directly to the officer who issue PCC.


Exactly, it is at the official's whim- somehow i feel that the new PSKs have not simplified the process- rather it is more unfriendly and complicated(e.g. now applicants need to go to different counters and deal with three different people instead of one previously).

Wish I was lucky as my wife- really hate to think of going there again and dealing with the (in)famous Indian bureaucracy one more time


----------



## bonza (Sep 16, 2012)

Is there any chance that I can give an authorization letter / power of attorney to my father to collect a PCC on my behalf from a PSK if they have my passport. Or is that Illegal :s

Also does the old method of obtaining the PCC from the Police commissioners office still work?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

bonza said:


> Also does the old method of obtaining the PCC from the Police commissioners office still work?


NO it does not. A member of this forum had posted that he obtained the PCC from PC's office and the CO insisted for a PCC from Regional Passport Office.

Note that when the RPO does issue you the PCC, they put a stamp on your passport stating that they have done so.


----------



## kevti85 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am here to share my experience.. I went to obtain PCC on 18-Sep-12 from PSK Malad, Mumbai...They did not issue me PCC saying that Police verification was not done on my passport..I obtained a new passport in June 2012 after including my Spouse's name on it. Since i got it issued in tatkal, police verification was not done on my new passport..

They hav issued a request to SP in Mumbai & once the police guys come to my home & do the verification they will send me an sms that my PCC is ready to be collected from PSK..Now this entire process is goin to take approx a month as they said so...

I have applied for my dependent visa to Aus & awaiting PCC to be submitted for visa..
I hope this info helps you people...

All the Best !!

Regards,


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

kevti85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am here to share my experience.. I went to obtain PCC on 18-Sep-12 from PSK Malad, Mumbai...They did not issue me PCC saying that Police verification was not done on my passport..I obtained a new passport in June 2012 after including my Spouse's name on it. Since i got it issued in tatkal, police verification was not done on my new passport..
> 
> ...


This was already discussed in length. If you have a passport that was recently issued in tatkal then you should reach your police station and get the police verification for the passport done first. Then go for PCC. My wife's passport was issued in June on tatkal and i have been following up with my police station to get their verification file moving and once it reaches passport office only then will i go for my wife's PCC. Otherwise its just a waste of time. If everything is in order then PCC is only a hour's job.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

hello,

While submitting the documents for Australian NPC, it says full birth certificate (not extract), and birth certificate(extract) can anyone please tell me the difference??


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Got my Indian PCC done today from PSK Malad (Mumbai), was really surprised to see how organized and helpful the staff were at an govt office, got my PCC done without greasing anyone hands,:tongue1:.. Overall a great experience..


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Indian & Oz PCC from Oz*

Hi Guys,

Can anyone guide me through the steps to apply for PCC while in Australia?

I've to get PCC from India and Australia. I don't have my wife's name on my passport and the same for her as well. 

Regards,
VJ


----------



## paulose (Sep 25, 2012)

I guess this is one of the important factor for all of us migrating out of India...to escape the inefficient Indian Govt beuracracy.

All the best guys in dealing with these jokers.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*PCC Online Form Filling*

Hii,
I have a very basic doubt..
When i log into passport portal and start my PCC filing Online, the 1st screen asks for passport details and a drop down COUNTRY FOR WHICH PCC IS REQUIRED??

Do we need to select australia here???

Already visiting the PSK had been big pain so far, so i do not want to take any chance and then having to run around..

Response would be highly appreciated

Regards
RK


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> I have a very basic doubt..
> When i log into passport portal and start my PCC filing Online, the 1st screen asks for passport details and a drop down COUNTRY FOR WHICH PCC IS REQUIRED??
> 
> ...


Yea..Australia..and process if quite good..if your current address is same as one on passport..just upload xml of form and visit PSK with original passport m ACK of uploaded form.you will get PCC same day..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Yea..Australia..and process if quite good..if your current address is same as one on passport..just upload xml of form and visit PSK with original passport m ACK of uploaded form.you will get PCC same day..


Thank you for the prompt Response.
Mine is not same.. thats why I havent yet lodged the visa even though i got the invite on Sept 15th.. I just finished my Passport stuff Today, hopefully by next week I will get my passport and then can apply for my new born. Then I will file the Visa.
Regards
RK


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I have a question. Can i go and apply for my wife's PCC?? I mean is it needed that she has to go and apply her self?? Or can i apply on her behalf. And does this work vice - versa??

Please suggest..

Thanks
IPS.


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a question. Can i go and apply for my wife's PCC?? I mean is it needed that she has to go and apply her self?? Or can i apply on her behalf. And does this work vice - versa??
> 
> ...


Whoever is applying for PCC has to be physically present.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

daindivin said:


> Whoever is applying for PCC has to be physically present.


thanks for the info.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I have a question. I am from new delhi and i had raised a request for PCC from the online portal. While filling the application i had selected a PSK from the 4 given PSK in NCR - new delhi. Now i am currently in mumbai. 

My question - Can i get my PCC done from mumbai itself? If Yes then can i use the same Application Reference Number (as that application had New Delhi as PSK selected) and go to mumbai PSK. Or do i need to open a new application and select mumbai's available PSK's??

Please help to answer.

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a question. I am from new delhi and i had raised a request for PCC from the online portal. While filling the application i had selected a PSK from the 4 given PSK in NCR - new delhi. Now i am currently in mumbai.
> 
> ...


No you cannot. One need to go to the same PSK which is chosen in the online application.

Cheers!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Help on PCC*

Hii,

I have got my Passport re issued( validity due to expire). The new passport was issued in 24 hours without any police verification.. So can I apply for PCC now or should I wait for police verification to be completed for this new passport before submitting my PCC application.
( the Old passport was issued in Chennai and the New passport in Coimbatore)

Regards
RK


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I have got my Passport re issued( validity due to expire). The new passport was issued in 24 hours without any police verification.. So can I apply for PCC now or should I wait for police verification to be completed for this new passport before submitting my PCC application.
> ( the Old passport was issued in Chennai and the New passport in Coimbatore)
> ...


I presume the new passport was obtained under Tatkal as your address has changed. Therefore the PCC will be issued only after the the police verification is completed. May take 2-3 wks. If the reissue was without change of addr then no further PV is required. Check out this 
Services Available

Good Luck

Cheers!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> No you cannot. One need to go to the same PSK which is chosen in the online application.
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks, for the info. 

But can i open another online application and select mumbai psk. And then i can leave the other application, which would expire itself after 90 days. My main hick is that i hope there is no problem opening 2 online applications....

Please suggest.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> I presume the new passport was obtained under Tatkal as your address has changed. Therefore the PCC will be issued only after the the police verification is completed. May take 2-3 wks. If the reissue was without change of addr then no further PV is required. Check out this
> Services Available
> 
> Good Luck
> ...


The New passport was issued under normal mode, but yes there is change of address on the new passport, so now I need to push the local police station to expedite my PV report


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks, for the info.
> 
> But can i open another online application and select mumbai psk. And then i can leave the other application, which would expire itself after 90 days. My main hick is that i hope there is no problem opening 2 online applications....
> 
> ...


Yes no problems with that. However, if your address on passport is not of Mumbai, PCC may not be issued on the same day, as police verification at your new address will have to be done. Suggest sort it out at Delhi itself.

Cheers.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Yes no problems with that. However, if your address on passport is not of Mumbai, PCC may not be issued on the same day, as police verification at your new address will have to be done. Suggest sort it out at Delhi itself.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the info. Even i tought the same thing... As i can sort things there more faster compared to being in mumbai. As DELHI is my hometown...

Will move back and get the PCC done.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Is there any one in this thread who had travelled to a foreign country and included those details in form 80?

If so, did the CO ask for any additional proofs or docs regarding your travel to that foreign country.

Please reply seniors..

Need your advice on this


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Is there any one in this thread who had travelled to a foreign country and included those details in form 80?
> 
> If so, did the CO ask for any additional proofs or docs regarding your travel to that foreign country.
> 
> ...


Hi Naseef,

Proof is needed if you have stayed in a foreign country for 12 or more months, and it may also be asked even if a bit less, usually you will be asked to submit PCC for all the countries where your stay has been more then 12 months for last 10 years even if your stay was intermittent . No need of travel related documents.

Regards,
Keerthi.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

keerthi said:


> Hi Naseef,
> 
> Proof is needed if you have stayed in a foreign country for 12 or more months, and it may also be asked even if a bit less, usually you will be asked to submit PCC for all the countries where your stay has been more then 12 months for last 10 years even if your stay was intermittent . No need of travel related documents.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply keerthi.

I had stayed for only 45 days. So, I guess, I need not give PCC for that country.

What do you say?

Will the CO be asking for visa stampings, visa copy, air ticket etc kind of stuff?

Dont have those docs though, worried a bit,

Advice please


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Thanks for the reply keerthi.
> 
> I had stayed for only 45 days. So, I guess, I need not give PCC for that country.
> 
> ...


No question , nothing needed for such short stay, I have stayed in US for 11 months and I did not submit any thing related to travel or visa,and i was not asked for PCC too, no worries.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

keerthi said:


> No question , nothing needed for such short stay, I have stayed in US for 11 months and I did not submit any thing related to travel or visa,and i was not asked for PCC too, no worries.


thats sounds great keerthi.

BTW whats your visa status?


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> thats sounds great keerthi.
> 
> BTW whats your visa status?


Got 175 in August, leaving to Aus on 9th Nov, Sydney


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

keerthi said:


> Got 175 in August, leaving to Aus on 9th Nov, Sydney


Congratulations...


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

May_175, I am also on the same boat after 6months. Hope these people listen and respond properly.


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

I had applied for indian PCC in mid Sept :-( - and finally after a runaround from SP office to the local police station the file has reached the PSK and the status shows "PCC application is under review at Passport Seva Kendra." This has been the status for the last one month now. 

Has anybody been in a similar situation? Can someone please give me some ideas on how to cope up with this?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> I had applied for indian PCC in mid Sept :-( - and finally after a runaround from SP office to the local police station the file has reached the PSK and the status shows "PCC application is under review at Passport Seva Kendra." This has been the status for the last one month now.
> 
> Has anybody been in a similar situation? Can someone please give me some ideas on how to cope up with this?


Call up the PSK! Which PSK btw, horrific stories!!

Is the SP office and Local Police Station different?


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

findraj said:


> Call up the PSK! Which PSK btw, horrific stories!!
> 
> Is the SP office and Local Police Station different?


Calling up PSK is no help- they repeat the same status available online- this is for the Ghaziabad PSK. Anyone having a similar experience or experience with the GZB PSK please do drop a line.

Yes the SP office is different from the local PS the process goes something like this:

PSK-->SP Office(Crime Branch + LIU)--> Local PS--> SP Office-->PSK(RPO)

My application has reached the last stage after multiple followups at all the intermediate stops and now it is stuck again. This time am not sure whom to approach to get things moving.


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi, 

I feel as you suggested you can leave spouse field blank in a form. I am not sure if that is mandatory

Secondly, if passport was issue in UP only but address is different as on passport then your husband need to carry one year address proof. He shall receive the PCC on the same day. 

What matters for Police verification is if passport is issued in different state. If it is issued in same state and even if address is different as long as you have address proof you can get PCC on the same day. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> I had applied for indian PCC in mid Sept :-( - and finally after a runaround from SP office to the local police station the file has reached the PSK and the status shows "PCC application is under review at Passport Seva Kendra." This has been the status for the last one month now.
> 
> Has anybody been in a similar situation? Can someone please give me some ideas on how to cope up with this?


there's a enquiry section in PSK office - go there with the receipt!


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> Calling up PSK is no help- they repeat the same status available online- this is for the Ghaziabad PSK. Anyone having a similar experience or experience with the GZB PSK please do drop a line.
> 
> Yes the SP office is different from the local PS the process goes something like this:
> 
> ...


I filed for my PCC in Pune. Since my passport had my latest address , I was expecting it to be smooth. However Surprise Surprise !! My passport was issued in Chicago (previous passport was lost during US trip). So now they have to do the police verification . Sounds like it will take a month atleast. I am anyways waiting for the FBI clearance which I am expecting to get by end of December.

Mayur - where are you checking the status ? is there a online link ?


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm also waiting for my PCC. Applied on 22 nov. U can check ur status by dialing 1090. And tell them ur file no. mentioned on your receipt.


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> I filed for my PCC in Pune. Since my passport had my latest address , I was expecting it to be smooth. However Surprise Surprise !! My passport was issued in Chicago (previous passport was lost during US trip). So now they have to do the police verification . Sounds like it will take a month atleast. I am anyways waiting for the FBI clearance which I am expecting to get by end of December.
> 
> Mayur - where are you checking the status ? is there a online link ?


Yes, following is the link: 
Track Application Status


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> I filed for my PCC in Pune. Since my passport had my latest address , I was expecting it to be smooth. However Surprise Surprise !! My passport was issued in Chicago (previous passport was lost during US trip). So now they have to do the police verification . Sounds like it will take a month atleast. I am anyways waiting for the FBI clearance which I am expecting to get by end of December.
> 
> Mayur - where are you checking the status ? is there a online link ?


An update- even though my PCC online status was 'Under Review' i visited the PSK and was in turn advised to follow up at the RPO and in turn was re-directed to the PSK. After a few hiccups, i did get my PCC from the PSK today.

A few pointers based on my experience which might help in saving time:
1) Follow up at the SP office and the local police station- this I think is a must.
2) When the online status changes to "Under review", visit the PSK and ask at the counter to check the status. If required, follow up at the RPO as well.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> An update- even though my PCC online status was 'Under Review' i visited the PSK and was in turn advised to follow up at the RPO and in turn was re-directed to the PSK. After a few hiccups, i did get my PCC from the PSK today.
> 
> A few pointers based on my experience which might help in saving time:
> 1) Follow up at the SP office and the local police station- this I think is a must.
> 2) When the online status changes to "Under review", visit the PSK and ask at the counter to check the status. If required, follow up at the RPO as well.


Hii,

Where are you checking the status??
Is there a Separate link,..

This is the message I see under Passport.gov site, when I log in and check status:

"PCC application granted on 17/12/2012. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to Commissioner of Police, District Coimbatore urban. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office (RPO), PCC needs to be collected from the RPO. You would receive an email/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."

Is there some other site to check the status?

Regards
RK


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Where are you checking the status??
> Is there a Separate link,..
> ...


The above status means that the RPO has not yet received back the police verification report. This will change to "PCC application is under review at Passport Seva Kendra." once they receive the police report.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> The above status means that the RPO has not yet received back the police verification report. This will change to "PCC application is under review at Passport Seva Kendra." once they receive the police report.


Thanks... So I am checking the correct link.. The status message will keep on changing depending on the stage of application right??

Regards
RK


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

get2gauri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also waiting for my PCC. Applied on 22 nov. U can check ur status by dialing 1090. And tell them ur file no. mentioned on your receipt.


I dont understand why you need to wait for PCC, In my case (my passport was issued from Bhopal, MP, India in 2008) i went passport office bhopal and got the certificate the very same day. Believe me its very straight forward (in India, Specially for those who are from MP), just go to your passport office nowadays they are very professional and will do your work.

Thanks
Dheeraj


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

Once visa is granted, is the first entry date to Oz dependent on the PCC or Medical results date?
I have heard that it is dependent, but just wanted to confirm.

B'cos I also expect delay in my PCC and was wondering if I can start processing now itself?
People who have visa grant, please confirm.

Thanks


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Once visa is granted, is the first entry date to Oz dependent on the PCC or Medical results date?
> I have heard that it is dependent, but just wanted to confirm.
> 
> B'cos I also expect delay in my PCC and was wondering if I can start processing now itself?
> ...


Yes its dependant on PCC. It will be helpful if others can confirm too.

IPS~


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks... So I am checking the correct link.. The status message will keep on changing depending on the stage of application right??
> 
> Regards
> RK


Yes that is right. Though I would strongly suggest you to follow up at the PSK/RPO one the status changes to under review as suggested in my previous posts.


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

My Story: I tried to get my PCC done at the TCS Passport Seva Kendra at Lower Parel, Mumbai on November 7th 2012... Firstly, they told i could not apply for PCC as my expires in Aug 2013, so it has less than a year validity (There is no rule like that), they told my i need get the passport reissued, secondly they told me I need to get my passport details changed and get my wife's name on it as well, ( I explained to them that i need it for immigration etc. however to no avail.)
I went to the TCS Passport seva kendra at andheri on November 8th, i filled in all the forms as "single" and the process went smooth they had no issues with passport expiring in August 2013... it seems some officers at the passposrt centres are knuckleheads and all they are interested in is passport reissue (to make more money for a private organisation) It took me all day, to get the PCC reached the TCS office at 10AM left with PCC at 4PM!! No where on the PCC is it states that either you are single or not....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

zx4u said:


> My Story: I tried to get my PCC done at the TCS Passport Seva Kendra at Lower Parel, Mumbai on November 7th 2012... Firstly, they told i could not apply for PCC as my expires in Aug 2013, so it has less than a year validity (There is no rule like that), they told my i need get the passport reissued, secondly they told me I need to get my passport details changed and get my wife's name on it as well, ( I explained to them that i need it for immigration etc. however to no avail.)
> I went to the TCS Passport seva kendra at andheri on November 8th, i filled in all the forms as "single" and the process went smooth they had no issues with passport expiring in August 2013... it seems some officers at the passposrt centres are knuckleheads and all they are interested in is passport reissue (to make more money for a private organisation) It took me all day, to get the PCC reached the TCS office at 10AM left with PCC at 4PM!! No where on the PCC is it states that either you are single or not....



Totally Agree!!


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

zx4u said:


> My Story: I tried to get my PCC done at the TCS Passport Seva Kendra at Lower Parel, Mumbai on November 7th 2012... Firstly, they told i could not apply for PCC as my expires in Aug 2013, so it has less than a year validity (There is no rule like that), they told my i need get the passport reissued, secondly they told me I need to get my passport details changed and get my wife's name on it as well, ( I explained to them that i need it for immigration etc. however to no avail.)
> I went to the TCS Passport seva kendra at andheri on November 8th, i filled in all the forms as "single" and the process went smooth they had no issues with passport expiring in August 2013... it seems some officers at the passposrt centres are knuckleheads and all they are interested in is passport reissue (to make more money for a private organisation) It took me all day, to get the PCC reached the TCS office at 10AM left with PCC at 4PM!! No where on the PCC is it states that either you are single or not....


I agree with the knucklehead labeling...you get to know some different conditions from them than what given on website.

And depends on whimsical acceptance of the government officer also....I applied for renewal in Thane RPO, the officer rejected once saying that you should get it done in Bangalore, due to some address proofs i showed of past year from Bangalore.

Then I appeared to be little angry and it worked....same drama I had to for PCC


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

dheerajs said:


> I dont understand why you need to wait for PCC, In my case (my passport was issued from Bhopal, MP, India in 2008) i went passport office bhopal and got the certificate the very same day. Believe me its very straight forward (in India, Specially for those who are from MP), just go to your passport office nowadays they are very professional and will do your work.
> 
> Thanks
> Dheeraj


Hi Dheeraj,

Just curious to know are you staying in MP or Mumbai currently?

Reason I'm asking is Im staying in Pune for last 4 years but the passport is issued from Bhopal.Did they not ask you to get the PCC from Mumbai since that would be your current address.

This would save a lot of hassle for me as well.
Thanks


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

kratos said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> Just curious to know are you staying in MP or Mumbai currently?
> 
> ...


Hi, i m staying in mumbai, for last 5 years. You dont need to do anything from Pune, just go to passport office bhopal and u will get ur certificate in a day.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

dheerajs said:


> Hi, i m staying in mumbai, for last 5 years. You dont need to do anything from Pune, just go to passport office bhopal and u will get ur certificate in a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for the prompt reply.
This helps a lot.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

zx4u said:


> My Story: I tried to get my PCC done at the TCS Passport Seva Kendra at Lower Parel, Mumbai on November 7th 2012... Firstly, they told i could not apply for PCC as my expires in Aug 2013, so it has less than a year validity (There is no rule like that), they told my i need get the passport reissued, secondly they told me I need to get my passport details changed and get my wife's name on it as well, ( I explained to them that i need it for immigration etc. however to no avail.)
> I went to the TCS Passport seva kendra at andheri on November 8th, i filled in all the forms as "single" and the process went smooth they had no issues with passport expiring in August 2013... it seems some officers at the passposrt centres are knuckleheads and all they are interested in is passport reissue (to make more money for a private organisation) It took me all day, to get the PCC reached the TCS office at 10AM left with PCC at 4PM!! No where on the PCC is it states that either you are single or not....


Its a bit different experience for me..Im from chennai...It was quiet a smooth one for me ,my wife and my mom. I uploaded the online application form and got an appointment for PCC on 18th Dec at 3.30 PM. I was surprised the way things went...By 5.00 all three of us were was out of the PSK office with the PCC on hand..the process was so smooth,TCS ppl were really helpful and the best part is u get lot of help and assistance and more over u are treated properly...So hats off to the govt on this front...or may be I should say this to TCS guys who mange this...


----------



## 100rab (Dec 1, 2012)

*What about PCC from Australia ?*

Hi Guys,

I have worked in Australia for over an year. I have 3 queries, please try to address any or all of them 

1. Will I now need to get PCC from both Australia and India ?

2. If yes, how do I go about getting a PCC from Australia?

3. Also, I have only submitted my EOI as yet. So does it help if I initiate the PCC already, seeing as it takes a lot of time to get PCC done ?

Please :help:

Thanks!


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

100rab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have worked in Australia for over an year. I have 3 queries, please try to address any or all of them
> 
> ...


1.Yup. U shd get pcc from India and Australia.

2. If u go to AFP website u'l have two options to apply for pcc. One is online and d other option is u need to take printouts of forms and u've to fill them and have to send them to Australia.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I have applied for ACS and expecting to get it Jan 13. I have alse appeared for IELTS.
My query is:
1. Is it mandatory to add my spouse name in Passport, if I dont add it will there be any trouble in process of PR.
2. My wife's passport will be expiring next year, so she has to renew it, is it good to add my name as spouse, or if she can simply renew it.
3. If I add spouse name then they will issue me a new passport; Would it create any problem if I have a new passport now, and IELTS and ACS with old passport?

Cheers! 
~~Cheema


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Cheema said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have applied for ACS and expecting to get it Jan 13. I have alse appeared for IELTS.
> My query is:
> ...


As long as you provide proof of your marriage certificate as a evidence i dont think this would have problem in processing you PR.

My view is that its better to have your old passport as ielts would carry your old passport details but ACS report does not have any Passport details.Also there is nothing like you would have a issue because because you did not include your spouse name as your passport would be a old one (ie) before wedding but since your wifes passport is expiring I feel its better to update your name on wifes passport...


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi,

I have a question. I have recently updated my passport with my wife's name. Her passport still has her old address which is not valid anymore. We have our marriage certificate with my address on it. Will they do police verification for issuing her pcc in this case?

Regards,

Karthik



vnainaus said:


> Actually, for PCC, proof of marriage certificate is needed for dependent spouse. For my wife, it was needed but for me it was not. I carried with me the copy the marriage certificate with me and the TCS personal (new Pune passport office) removed it and just took company letter (for address proof), bank statement (with bank stamp).....and copy of company id.
> 
> As my passport issued was not from pune, they did the police verification where I stayed (more than a year) and so it took around 3-4 weeks for PCC else you can get the PCC same day. One of the person who came with me for PCC (who had Pune passport), got the PCC same day........
> 
> Please check going to passport office and talk to another person...if that helps....


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Atlast after such a long harassment from Punjab Police and filling their pockets with lot of Bribe, i am able to recieve my PCC from RPO. A 21 day process to recieve it atlast.

Now Going for Medicals Tommorrow and hope all goes well.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

karthikb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. I have recently updated my passport with my wife's name. Her passport still has her old address which is not valid anymore. We have our marriage certificate with my address on it. Will they do police verification for issuing her pcc in this case?
> 
> ...


If you have your present address on your passport and you people have marriage certificate, then it should not take more than an hour.

If facing any issue, pm me.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after such a long harassment from Punjab Police and filling their pockets with lot of Bribe, i am able to recieve my PCC from RPO. A 21 day process to recieve it atlast.
> 
> Now Going for Medicals Tommorrow and hope all goes well.


post ur details on ipaidbribe.com


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

karthikb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. I have recently updated my passport with my wife's name. Her passport still has her old address which is not valid anymore. We have our marriage certificate with my address on it. Will they do police verification for issuing her pcc in this case?
> 
> ...


Ideally you should change your address in your wifes passport. But generally PCC is issued based on the police report at the time of issuance that PSK has received. so if your wife does not mention about her marital status there is no harm also no address is mentioned on the PCC.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

kark said:


> Ideally you should change your address in your wifes passport. But generally PCC is issued based on the police report at the time of issuance that PSK has received. so if your wife does not mention about her marital status there is no harm also no address is mentioned on the PCC.


What I suggest is ltl different. I suggest that mention your wife's marital status as married and show the marriage certificate to prove it. Since you are a couple they should accept your address proof for hers also, e.g. in case of renewing her passport also. 

Address is not mentioned in pcc, but u need to submit some proof. For a married woman, her spouse's address proof is acceptable.

That's what I was suggested in Thane PSK, although my wife didnt have current address proof and my name as spouse on her passport. The PO said that the marriage certificate and my address proof will work for both.

Better you clarify with them once personally...go with the docs and apply that time itself if this works, else later try what they ask for.


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I will check with them and then apply accordingly.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dear members,

Please help me out.

Can i be able to apply for PCC from outside India?

Thanks


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

*still struggling*



mayur1409 said:


> An update- even though my PCC online status was 'Under Review' i visited the PSK and was in turn advised to follow up at the RPO and in turn was re-directed to the PSK. After a few hiccups, i did get my PCC from the PSK today.
> 
> A few pointers based on my experience which might help in saving time:
> 1) Follow up at the SP office and the local police station- this I think is a must.
> 2) When the online status changes to "Under review", visit the PSK and ask at the counter to check the status. If required, follow up at the RPO as well.


For my wife's PCC we first ensure that Police Verification has reached RPO bangalore office.
Then we went to RPO to verify, as some are under assumption even TCS call center after PVR it goes directly to PSK which is not. 
Passport Officer at rpo verified the status and asked my wife to upload all documents including PVR report at counter 9. All this thing took 7 hours from 9 am in morning till 4 in evening.
We tried to go to PSK next day for PCC. Where they updated the ACK form referring that all reports are clear except PVR not uploaded.. Now, i assume again we need to got to RPO to check why it has not been uploaded correctly. THis whole task is painful and these people at passport does not even care. Selfish to the core.


----------



## Newborn (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Please help me out.
> 
> ...


Hi Scorpio,

As I discussed the case with you in PM, you cannot obtain it from Paris unless you stay for one complete year, which in your case is not as you are travelling in Feb 2013 and only for 5-6 months along with your family.

Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/135950-best-time-medical-pcc.html


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

vneat said:


> For my wife's PCC we first ensure that Police Verification has reached RPO bangalore office.
> Then we went to RPO to verify, as some are under assumption even TCS call center after PVR it goes directly to PSK which is not.
> Passport Officer at rpo verified the status and asked my wife to upload all documents including PVR report at counter 9. All this thing took 7 hours from 9 am in morning till 4 in evening.
> We tried to go to PSK next day for PCC. Where they updated the ACK form referring that all reports are clear except PVR not uploaded.. Now, i assume again we need to got to RPO to check why it has not been uploaded correctly. THis whole task is painful and these people at passport does not even care. Selfish to the core.


I had a similar experience at the RPO and the PSK. The entire process can be painful and is not geared to help us at all(refer to my previous posts on my experience in getting a PCC).


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> I had a similar experience at the RPO and the PSK. The entire process can be painful and is not geared to help us at all(refer to my previous posts on my experience in getting a PCC).



Yes you are Correct it Dfiffers from Psk to psk.

My wife got her PCC from Pune in 45 minutes. Her passport was issued in 2006 and we had left that city in 2006 itself But still she managed to get without any hassles. with zero documentation..

However I am struggling to get PCC from Coimbatore, we are living here for last 15 months. I got my new passport here in October 2012. They ask so many documents.( Address proof, id proof, Letter from CO, self written Letter)..
Now they have initiated another verification for me and only then I will get PCC... This process is expected to take anther 2 to 3 weeks.

So each PSK has their own set of Rules.

Regards
RK


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

dheerajs said:


> Hi, i m staying in mumbai, for last 5 years. You dont need to do anything from Pune, just go to passport office bhopal and u will get ur certificate in a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Dheeraj,

My passport was issued in Lucknow and my husband's in Pune. We don't have each other's name included in our passports as it was issued long before our marriage. Also presently we are staying in Bangalore.
So if I go to LKO passport office and he goes to Pune passport office, we don't need to get our names included and we can get the PCC in a day??


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> My passport was issued in Lucknow and my husband's in Pune. We don't have each other's name included in our passports as it was issued long before our marriage. Also presently we are staying in Bangalore.
> So if I go to LKO passport office and he goes to Pune passport office, we don't need to get our names included and we can get the PCC in a day??


@Neha - Right, you might get pcc same day - but thing is you have to mention current address there and I believe you would have to lie that your current address is same as in passport, which is not. If you state right current address - they might still want to do police verification as facts have changed since passport was created. But at the end - as mentioned in above posts - it all depends on PSK to PSK!

I applied for wife and me at Delhi. I got mine in an hour or so as current addr = passport addr. While my wife took one month as her passport address (even state) <> current address; due to police verification. But I chose to state the truth. I have read stories of people who have stated old address as current address and got the PCC also on same day. So chose your path - rest depends on your luck!

well - best of luck for the same!

Merry X-Mas!


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm applying for PCC... As my current address is different from the passport address, i need to provide extra documents to prove it.... first i went there with ration card & gas connection proof. Since it was not in my name they turned me down and asked to furnish 6 months bank statement with bank seal on it.... letz see how many days it will take to get PCC.... 

My countdown has already started, within 28 days i need to upload pcc & meds....ray2:


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

superm said:


> @Neha - Right, you might get pcc same day - but thing is you have to mention current address there and I believe you would have to lie that your current address is same as in passport, which is not. If you state right current address - they might still want to do police verification as facts have changed since passport was created. But at the end - as mentioned in above posts - it all depends on PSK to PSK!
> 
> I applied for wife and me at Delhi. I got mine in an hour or so as current addr = passport addr. While my wife took one month as her passport address (even state) <> current address; due to police verification. But I chose to state the truth. I have read stories of people who have stated old address as current address and got the PCC also on same day. So chose your path - rest depends on your luck!
> 
> ...



Hi Superm,

Thanks a lot for the info... I would like to go on the right path only but I just want to cross-check one thing, my husband's name is not included in my passport and same is the case with my husband too and I checked with some people and they are telling us that we need to get a new passport having each other's name then only we can get the PCC.

Is it the case?? why can't marriage certificate do the needful??

Thanks and Regards,
Neha


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info... I would like to go on the right path only but I just want to cross-check one thing, my husband's name is not included in my passport and same is the case with my husband too and I checked with some people and they are telling us that we need to get a new passport having each other's name then only we can get the PCC.
> 
> ...


I believe Passport is an Major Doc while traveling from one country to another and should be updated on timely basis If you have marriage certificate you can update the spouse name on passport (Condition: spend min more than one year in current location with valid proof)

Best of luck


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

*PCC experience in Pune*

I am going through the PCC process now and wanted to share my experience.

My wife's passport was issues in Pune and had the latest address on the passport. She got her PCC from the PSK on the same day.

For me , since my passport was issued in Chicago (I had lost my old passport in US and Indian Consulate issued a new passport to me), I was referred for Police Verification. I submitted my application in PSK on 13th Dec . It took a month for the application to reach the local Police station (I had been following up regularly, didn't wait for them to call me). They wouldn't provide the document list unless your file arrives (for some godforsaken reason). Here are the documents required

Birth Date proof (any 2)
1. Birth cert
2. School leaving
3. Voters card
4. old passport

Address proof (any 4 - this was difficult)
1. Society letter confirming your address
2. Company letter
3. 1 year old and most recent electricity bill 
4. Corporation tax
5. Rent agreement if not self-owned
6. Ration card(should be valid and in use)

2 references from your neighbors - must submit identification of the referees

All docs must be attested.

I managed to submit all docs today . Tomorrow it will be sent to the Commissioners office.:clap2:

Let's see how long it takes from there to PSK. Anyone aware of the timelines
from Commissioners office to PSK. I have heard it could take upto a month.
But I was told in PSK that there is online connectivity between the Police Commissioners office and PSK and that route is faster.


----------



## cyrus1981 (Jan 12, 2013)

May_175 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my online application for 175 on 29th May (for me and my husband).
> 
> ...



Hi... Similar case happened with us (myself and my wife). We submitted our Visa application on June 29th 2012 and applied for our PCC in sept at Pune passport Seva Kendra. 

We were also asked to renew our passports and were informed that in order to get PCC, the address in PP should be the same as current address. Finally we had to get our PP renewed and later we got the PCC on DEC 27th. 

The craziest thing was that when we were finally getting our PCCs, everyone informed us that the rule is now changed and that we need not renew our PP now. 

As always in India... you just have to let go. And all this makes me even more hell bent on leaving india and settling down in Australia. 

If you still haven't renewed your PP, i would suggest to check once again at the PP office if this rule is still in place.

Cheers!!!


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> I am going through the PCC process now and wanted to share my experience.
> 
> My wife's passport was issues in Pune and had the latest address on the passport. She got her PCC from the PSK on the same day.
> 
> ...



Hi,

If you PVR reached commissioner office is confirmed then generally it should not take more than 2 days max.

And, from commissioner office your PVR is uploaded to RPO office and not to PSK. Then from RPO it reaches to PSK office. All this process should not take more than 10 working days. But, due to the lousy people at government service it becomes miserable.

Try to check status on Passport site and if in two days it does not change then check at commissioner office. If you know somebody from Police force then it can be a great help to expedite the whole process.
All the best!!!!


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi all,

We have applied for SS and i think till Feb end we will get our invitation also.
my query is that can i apply for PCC already,as my current address is dfrnt from the address mention in my passport and my wifes passport.
please help in this,what should we do,heard that PCC takes time in this case?
guide me,thanks in advance.


----------



## cyrus1981 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,

PCC is valid for 6 months. So if you think the Case Officer will send a request for your PCC in the next 6 months, apply for it now. More over the rules are never clear. It might happen that passport office would ask you to renew your passport. In that case your whole PCC procedure would take 3-4 months. 

Regards
Cyrus.


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

cyrus1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> PCC is valid for 6 months. So if you think the Case Officer will send a request for your PCC in the next 6 months, apply for it now. More over the rules are never clear. It might happen that passport office would ask you to renew your passport. In that case your whole PCC procedure would take 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


Hi,

As far as I know, PCC is valid for 1 year not 6 months.

Regards,
Neha


----------



## Samarr (Sep 15, 2011)

All,

I need an Indian PCC for me and My wife. Im in Australia(457) and My wife(457 Dependent) went to india and would be back in Australia by Mid of April but Im really confused that how should I proceed for PCC and this entire process is really stressing me out considering I've to get back to CO with in next28 days.

So I would like to have an experts opinion in these circumtances whats the best to get the PCC issued ASAP.My questions would be -

Shall I apply for a PCC for Both of us from Australia ?
PCC checklist mentions that they require Original passports of Indian Nationals.Does anyone know how long they keep the passports for or a certified copy of passport will do ? Reason for asking this is because I've plans too to travel to India in next 7 days and not comfortable in handing over the passport to them.
My Wife can travel back to OZ before the intended date but I'd like to know if there are any other options so to keep the things as they are?
Or shall we consider applying it from India only as I'll be In india in next 7 days and me & my wife both will be there until Mid of April? Generally how long does it take to get the pCC issued if applying from India ?


Appreciate a quick reply to this !!


Cheers/Samar


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Samarr said:


> All,
> 
> I need an Indian PCC for me and My wife. Im in Australia(457) and My wife(457 Dependent) went to india and would be back in Australia by Mid of April but Im really confused that how should I proceed for PCC and this entire process is really stressing me out considering I've to get back to CO with in next28 days _(relax mate! the CO will give you an extension if requested. 28 day is not sacrosanct)_.
> 
> ...



Good Luck and Cheers!


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

*Query reg. PCC*

Hi,

I got my ACS result and am now submitting EoI. I have been asked to get PCC. I want to know if -
1. this is the correct time to request a PCC i.e. when submitting the EoI?
2. How long does it take to get the PCC?

Any help in this regard is appreciated.

Thx,
RBang


----------



## karenSt (Mar 25, 2013)

Is it necessary to have spouse name added in passport for PCC clearance from India or Australia (if want to include partner's name in visa application)?


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Samarr said:


> All,
> 
> I need an Indian PCC for me and My wife. Im in Australia(457) and My wife(457 Dependent) went to india and would be back in Australia by Mid of April but Im really confused that how should I proceed for PCC and this entire process is really stressing me out considering I've to get back to CO with in next28 days.
> 
> ...


As per DIAC requirement Case Officer will accept only the PCC issued by the Indian embassy/consulate or PSK. Dont waste your time with getting PCC in India because the case officer will reject it.This happened with me. Managed to get our PCC from India from Commissioner's office with a lot of struggle.However CO requested for the PCC issues by Indian high commission.Since you have 28 days, come back from india apply it in Australia's Indian embassy and send the acknowledgement to Case officer.He will wait for the PCC. He will extend the time till you submit it.


----------



## karenSt (Mar 25, 2013)

hi all...question about the police clearance certificate...
I noticed in the Form 80 we have to give full address of all places stayed in last 10 years...does the police department really verify all these addresses in detail? (like with proof or visiting personally) to grant a +ve PCC?
Since PCC is to do with character check, I assume the address proof or addresses listed are just for reference and are not verified in PCC process

someone already aware of experienced the process please clarify


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

karenSt said:


> hi all...question about the police clearance certificate...
> I noticed in the Form 80 we have to give full address of all places stayed in last 10 years...does the police department really verify all these addresses in detail? (like with proof or visiting personally) to grant a +ve PCC?
> Since PCC is to do with character check, I assume the address proof or addresses listed are just for reference and are not verified in PCC process
> 
> someone already aware of experienced the process please clarify


As far as I know, Form 80 does not have anything to do with PCC. For PCC, all you need to do is book a slot at a PSK and go with address proof documents that establish where you are staying. For PCC, addresses where you stayed during the last 10 years does not matter. Hope this helps.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

karenSt said:


> hi all...question about the police clearance certificate...
> I noticed in the Form 80 we have to give full address of all places stayed in last 10 years...does the police department really verify all these addresses in detail? (like with proof or visiting personally) to grant a +ve PCC?
> Since PCC is to do with character check, I assume the address proof or addresses listed are just for reference and are not verified in PCC process
> 
> someone already aware of experienced the process please clarify


You are mixing pcc and form80.
PCC is what you will get from India (PSK) or any country where you have stayed cumulatively > 12 months.
Form80 - you need to fill up and provide to CO.
Only relation between two is that in form 80 where addresses are filled, CO can see in that which countries you need to get PCC from.


----------



## karenSt (Mar 25, 2013)

aahhkk my bad!!
well in that case my question should be...*whether in PCC they verify the address stated in passport or not and do we fill any forms for Indian PCC that require us to give full address explicitly in the form*? Like for police verification the personnel will visit physically to check whether the applicant is actually living there. Does this happen normally as part of PCC process too. 
My current address is different from passport address and also there is a minor typo in the passport address for my fiance which we cant afford to get corrected at this stage. So if PCC doesnt bother much about the address details we can decide to proceed as is for now

Thanks alot for your help



superm said:


> You are mixing pcc and form80.
> PCC is what you will get from India (PSK) or any country where you have stayed cumulatively > 12 months.
> Form80 - you need to fill up and provide to CO.
> Only relation between two is that in form 80 where addresses are filled, CO can see in that which countries you need to get PCC from.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Any one with an experience of getting a PCC from PSK RK Puram in the last couple of weeks ? 

I know that an appointment is not required for PCC. However, a new notice on passport seva portal states that PSK RKPuram will not entertain a PCC without an appointment. One can visit ITO, Shalimar Place or Gurgaon for PCC without an appointment between 9.30 AM and 11.30 AM. Any thoughts if I can still visit RK Puram or not ? From my prior experience at PSK RK Puram, there is hardly anyone to check whether you have an appointment or not given the rush.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

karenSt said:


> aahhkk my bad!!
> well in that case my question should be...*whether in PCC they verify the address stated in passport or not and do we fill any forms for Indian PCC that require us to give full address explicitly in the form*? Like for police verification the personnel will visit physically to check whether the applicant is actually living there. Does this happen normally as part of PCC process too.
> My current address is different from passport address and also there is a minor typo in the passport address for my fiance which we cant afford to get corrected at this stage. So if PCC doesnt bother much about the address details we can decide to proceed as is for now
> 
> Thanks alot for your help


If you apply with the same address as that in the passport, the PCC will be issued on the same day itself (within 2-3 hrs), provided the police verification was done at the time of passport issue ( ie if it is not a Tatkal passport etc)

Good Luck and Cheers!


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yesterday got my PCC done from PSK ITO, New Delhi. Although we had reached the office around 8.40 AM anticipating large queues, PCC 'walk in' applicants are entertained from 9.30 AM along with Tatkal applicants. Plan to reach there 5 - 10 mins early, that should be sufficient.

As no changes were necessary in either of our passports, with respect to address or any other personal information, the rest of the process was hastle free in terms of documentation. However one has to be really patient as wait times increase exponentially once you get past the 'A' counters, and get into the realms of government officials. In all it took us 3 hours, and we were out of the place by 12.30 PM :clap2:


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Can someone pls help clarify my doubt regarding my situation, applying in Bangalore.

My passport has a different Bangalore address and wife's name is not mentioned.
My wife's passport has the correct address and also my name is added.

If I go as single applicant and get my PCC by showing all.address proofs will my wife have any problem getting PCC considering the same address and my name being there ?


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

josh.machine said:


> Can someone pls help clarify my doubt regarding my situation, applying in Bangalore.
> 
> My passport has a different Bangalore address and wife's name is not mentioned.
> My wife's passport has the correct address and also my name is added.
> ...


As long as you don't want to get your current address updated, I don't think you would face any problem. PCC does not spell out your address. Moreover both the PCC applications will be treated separately and will be processed based on the merit of individual application unless you want to update any of the existing details.


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

One thing to add, if your address is not same as the passport, then you need a proof that you are living on the current address atleast one year. If not then you also need the proof of last address.

As a proof you can submit one year bank statement (where you will have the current address), or 2 electricity bills one current and other 1 year old.

Also note, when you will get the SMS PCC ready, dont go immediately it takes atleast one week for system to get this update.


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

May_175 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my online application for 175 on 29th May (for me and my husband).
> 
> ...


Awww...Sad....Just my thoughts...I think that officer is just meesing as my Hubby is primary applicant he do not have my name on his passport and our current address is different from permanent address but had no issues in getting PCC its just it took 5-6 Weeks but nothing more.. and for me I got mine same day within few hours...
Ok I think the solution is to go ahead and apply for Tatkal passport as I did my passport in Tatkal last year and got the same within a week's time with no fuss at all....If you want any help in getting Tatkal passport just post here will provide the details....

All the best

Regards
Shipra


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Shipra Rathore said:


> Awww...Sad....Just my thoughts...I think that officer is just meesing as my Hubby is primary applicant he do not have my name on his passport and our current address is different from permanent address but had no issues in getting PCC its just it took 5-6 Weeks but nothing more.. and for me I got mine same day within few hours...
> Ok I think the solution is to go ahead and apply for Tatkal passport as I did my passport in Tatkal last year and got the same within a week's time with no fuss at all....If you want any help in getting Tatkal passport just post here will provide the details....
> 
> All the best
> ...


But please note that if your intention is obtaining a PCC, then taking a Tatkal passport may not save you any time as compared to the normal passport, as PCC will be issued in any case only after the police verification (which is where a Tatkal applicant saves time). If you wish a speedy PCC, given the conditions/attitudes at PSKs please remember to:
a) apply with same address as in the PP, at the same place where it was originally issued.
b) not alter the marital status as given in the passport

and you'll walk out with the PCC on the same day

Good luck & Cheers!


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Guys is it necessary to take appointment to get PCC I have tried couple of times but unable to get the online booking done. The enquiry counter at psk had asked me to take an appointment before coming

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> Guys is it necessary to take appointment to get PCC I have tried couple of times but unable to get the online booking done. The enquiry counter at psk had asked me to take an appointment before coming
> 
> ----------------------
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


I can mention my experience of PSK in Thane. Although I had taken appointment for my PCC, I asked the TCS associate at the counter the same question (because my wife's PCC was pending and I had not taken appointment for her at that time) - 'Do we need to take an appointment for PCC before coming?'. She politely replied - 'No appointment required for PCC if you come before 10.30 am. After 10.30 am we do not allow for PCC without appointment.'

Better to call the PSK again and check with them.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

josh.machine said:


> Guys is it necessary to take appointment to get PCC I have tried couple of times but unable to get the online booking done. The enquiry counter at psk had asked me to take an appointment before coming
> 
> ----------------------
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


Online appointment starts at 3:00 PM and with few minutes the appointment quota gets finished depending upon the location. You have to keep on trying, till you get the appointment. It took 2-3 days for booking my online appointment.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Please DO NOT wait to get an Appointment from the PSK website. It is a failed system in terms of appointment sorting. A lotta bugs with the system and the PSK's do not require any appointment. So please go ahead, walk-in and start the procedure and i pray its not a long procedure.!!


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Walked in and got mine in 3 hours

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

I had an appointment for 1PM and got my certificate by 2:30. Simple process, I was worried about the complications I would face. If you have all the documents ready, it will be easily done.


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Luck guys. Unfortunately for me, that wasn't the case. My passport address and my current residential address are the same, so was expecting to get the PCC on the same day. But to my horror, at the last counter, they said there was some *referencing issues* with my old passport so I would have to go to the RPO to collect the PCC. They asked about my travel details of 1995 to 1999  

Two days later, the police station called me for verification, which I promptly did by visiting them.  Didn't know what was the necessity. 

Today at the RPO, they say they haven't received my police verification report yet after waiting for 3 hours. My question is, wasn't this a referencing issue and what was the necessity of police verification in the first place? 

My passport was issued 6 months ago along with police verification, so it just looks a little weird I have to have another police verification done.

Anybody experienced this referencing issues with PSKs before?

By the way, PSK's has changed in terms of how the whole process is organized and conducted. RPO's still feel bit anarchic.


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

jayptl said:


> wts the validity of PCC?? is it true v must enter aus b4 expire?


What I've heard from this forum is before a year from when PCC is issued.


----------



## amandawilliams (Sep 2, 2013)

I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:

My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.

I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.

Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

amandawilliams said:


> I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:
> 
> My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.
> 
> ...


A tricky situation indeed. What I can think of is to explain the facts to the CO. Any reasonable person should understand the situation. Perhaps old passports, if any, with ur maiden name should help establish a link between the old and new names.

Cheers!


----------



## jack1010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, 

Need some advise to get India PCC. My case looks complicating and any help would be highly appreciated.

My passport was re-issued in US about 4 years back as it was close to expiry. I moved back to India shortly and have been here since then. The address is in my passport is my parent's address in UP, which I have only visited briefly. I am in Mumbai for the last 8 months, prior to that in Ahmedabad. 

1) Which PSK should I apply - Mumbai/Lucknow to avoid hassles? Or both are equally good/bad?
2) Would police verification be conducted as my passport was issued in US, no matter which PSK I apply? 
3) As I have lived in my current address in Mumbai for less than a year, police verification would also be done at the last city, I was in - Ahmedabad. Any ball park idea on how much time would it take to complete police verification in both cities?
4) Does it makes sense to wait for another 4 months (looking at May) to complete the year in Mumbai and then apply for PCC?
5) I have received invitation for visa (190) which expires in 1st week of February. How much time would I have to submit PCC? Will the CO be understanding in terms of PCC timeline?

Thanks for your help.
J.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I request clarification on PCC.

I and my wife's name are not endorsed on our passports. Also, it is on different addr


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I request clarification on PCC.

I and my wife's name are not endorsed on our passports. Also, it is on different addresses. But we have registered our marriage hence i have marriage certificate.

Since i do no want to wait up for another two months to include our names in our passports, can we apply PCC with single status to save time ?? Is that ok with DIBP ??

Can seniors pls clarify ?

Thanks in advance.

Santhoah


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I request clarification on PCC.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can anyone clarify please.

Santhosh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone clarify please.
> 
> Santhosh


You can go ahead and apply for PCC. In PSK, officer will fill your application form as SINGLE. Same happened with me. 

But if the address in your passport and current residence address is different, their will be an additional police verification which will take upto 10 days.


----------



## jack1010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Related question - if one has to add spouse name and/or change address, a new passport would have to be issued. Would passport renewal create issues with DIBP during the PR process? Is it that after a particular stage EOI/visa lodge/visa grant, one cannot make changes to passport? 

Thanks,
J.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You can go ahead and apply for PCC. In PSK, officer will fill your application form as SINGLE. Same happened with me.
> 
> But if the address in your passport and current residence address is different, their will be an additional police verification which will take upto 10 days.


Thanks buddy.

Santhosh


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

mayur1409 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There does not seem to be any fixed process or guidelines as far as issuing PCC is concerned. My wife and myself, both had passports issued from Hyderabad in 2006 and are currently staying in Noida(for the past 2 years). My wife got her PCC on the spot from PSK while for me a police verification has been initiated
> 
> ...



Hi,

Did your wife's passport had your name mentioned in the spouse section or not?

Regards
cloudram


----------



## tom0801 (May 8, 2014)

Hi Expats,

I applied for PCC at Pune RPO for me and my wife on 19th Nov. The current status says for both of us says "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office." . 
Should I wait for a mail/sms from RPO for PCC letter or should i follow-up with local police station?


----------



## tom0801 (May 8, 2014)

tom0801 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I applied for PCC at Pune RPO for me and my wife on 19th Nov. The current status says for both of us says "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office." .
> Should I wait for a mail/sms from RPO for PCC letter or should i follow-up with local police station?


sorry for typo, i applied at PSK and not RPO


----------



## ozziemate (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi,

We got our PCC(Wife and Myself) today at Bangalore Regional PSK at Lalbagh. 

For the benefit of everyone here was the process.

Myself
--------

1) My Current address is the same as in the Passport.
2) Handwritten letter asking for PCC on plain sheet white paper
3) Original and Photocopy of Passport
4) Document Checklist printout from Immi Website whcih asks for Character Certificate.

These documents should be enough for you to get the PCC if your current address and Passport address is same. After going through the various counters(which took about 4 hrs in total) I got the PCC in my hand. One bad thing what these regional PSK's do or atleast at the Lalbagh office is they write on the Passport that PCC has been issued to apply for Australian PR along with date.

Wife
-----

1) Current address different than the one on the Passport
2) My name is there on wife's passport. 
3) Photocopies of Aadhaar Card(very imp, they didnt consider her driving licence even though address was same on Aadhaar and Driving Licence), My Passport, her passport along with originals.
4) Handwritten letter asking for PCC on plain sheet white paper
5) Document Checklist printout from Immi Website whcih asks for Character Certificate.
6) Marriage Certificate Proof(Even though they didnt ask for it, we carried it with us)

Rest of the process is the same and she was given the PCC in hand after waiting for about 15 minutes in C COunter. The guy who writes on your passports is not even a Passport Officer but the office guy, and the Passport Officer sign on it.

Thanks


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

amandawilliams said:


> I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:
> 
> My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.
> 
> ...


i have the same problem. what did you eventualy do?


----------



## Raj_68 (Jun 7, 2017)

amandawilliams said:


> I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:
> 
> My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.
> 
> ...


Hi Amanda,
I am exactly in same situation as you were. Can you please advise how you managed to get your maiden name added on the Indian PCC? Your help will be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Raj


----------

